# BAGHDAD | Crystal Towers | +100m | 22 fl | U/C



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

alyasiry said:


> ابراج الجادرية تتكون من 21 طابق + طابق ارضي + 2 طابق تحت الارض لمواقف السيارات . مكاتب فقط + مطاعم من الدرجة الاولى في الطابق الارضي . الشركة المصصمة والمنفذة هي نفس الشركة المنفذة لفندق كورال بوتيك .
> ابراج الجادرية تقع في منطقة الجادرية بجانب مطعم ورق النعناع .













Jadiriyah Towers consists of 21 bungalows + Ground + 2 basement for parking. Offices only + first-class restaurants on the ground floor. Company-designed and implemented is the same company executing Coral Boutique Hotel.
Jadiriyah Towers is located in Jadriya near mint paper restaurant.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow, really nice!


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

el palmesano said:


> wow, really nice!


Agree with you


----------



## Bram (Sep 11, 2002)

looks good.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

U/C

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Jadriya Towers

22.8.2013










































































I remember there was a signboard .....But I’ve no idea why they removed it .... all the workers are from Turkey ......

Contractor : Tefirom Group .

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

BAGHDAD | Jadriya Tower | + 100m | 22 fl | U/C






























​



















































































​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Jadriya Tower



Oct - 2013




















































​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

by : my friend _____________ Special thanks to him  .
























​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

*

Crystal Towers ( formerly Jadriya Towers )
Two towers each one consist of 22 fl 

Special thanks to my friend for these great pics 








































































































*​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

mohammed ghani said:


> *
> 
> Crystal Towers ( formerly Jadriya Towers )
> Two towers each one consist of 22 fl
> ...


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Go Baghdad Go....!


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice building.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Doesn't look over 100m at all, and at 22 floors I doubt it is.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Depends on whether or not the 22 floors counts the podium floors or not, and if the 100m is counting the crown-y bits on top. ~4m per floor can't be totally unusual here.


----------

